# The Forbidden Kingdom (Jet Li/Jackie Chan!)



## makeoutparadise (Jun 16, 2007)

*JET LI'S NEW  KUNG FU FILM!!*

*You think Jet Li is over with making movies after Fearless? *
Think again!!!!


here


----------



## Valentine ♥ (Jun 16, 2007)

I knew he wasn't. Who the hell would be? He makes bank for that shit.


----------



## The Internet (Jun 16, 2007)

OFN                           .


----------



## Red (Jun 16, 2007)

If thats not awesome, I'm a can of monkeys.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 16, 2007)

He said frealess was his last film you can youtube it and look up a promo for it It says "JET LI'S LAST FILM" or something to that effect
*why must you lie Li why!!*


I knew about this long ago CHAN is going to be in this too


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (Jun 16, 2007)

Now im glad I only downloaded it


----------



## Ausar (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow, Jet Li and Jackie Chan in the same movie?! 

This movie is already made of win. lol


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 16, 2007)

Fei Long said:


> Wow, Jet Li and Jackie Chan in the same movie?!
> 
> This movie is already made of win. lol



THATS RIGHT AND IT'S ABOUT THE Mokey King  Sun Wu Kung Great Sage Equal to Heaven


----------



## Gooba (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow, I can't wait to see those two together.

Also, this is a Theater thread.


----------



## Tousen (Jun 16, 2007)

Fei Long said:


> Wow, Jet Li and Jackie Chan in the same movie?!
> 
> This movie is already made of win. lol



im sorry im not being negative or anything but how is Li and Chan going to be a movie to win..if one is pure kung fu and the other is pure his own stunts...i mean does jackie chan even know kung fu


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 16, 2007)

Eleven said:


> im sorry im not being negative or anything but how is Li and Chan going to be a movie to win..if one is pure kung fu and the other is pure his own stunts...i mean does jackie chan even know kung fu



They both know wushu but If you don't like Chan don't worrie he plays the 
*Sha monk* the most useless person in the story  
as for the rest of us It will be very disapointing


----------



## Freiza (Jun 16, 2007)

Eleven are you retarded?
you cant do your own stunts if you dont know the moves


----------



## Tousen (Jun 16, 2007)

Volvagiasdeath said:


> Eleven are you retarded?
> you cant do your own stunts if you dont know the moves



well when was the last stunt you say jackie chan do that involved fighting?


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 16, 2007)

I knew Jet Li was full of it when he said that'd he quit making movies because of the ignorance of people that didn't understand the depth and philosophy to his films. Oh well, suffice to say, this will be pretty awesome. Can't wait to see both the Chan and Li in a movie together. The synopsis sounds great, too.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jun 16, 2007)

makeoutparadise2 said:


> *You think Jet Li is over with making movies after Fearless? *



I knew he wasn't. The promos for Fearless said it was his last "epic" movie. No more films like Hero, Fearless, etc. for him. 

As for this project he's got going with Jackie. About damn time these two got together. Also there's a movie with Li & Jason Statham (The Transporter) called War that's coming out.


----------



## inquiringsir (Jun 16, 2007)

Yay more Jet Li! Me =


----------



## whitecrowz (Jun 16, 2007)

makeoutparadise2 said:


> He said frealess was his last film you can youtube it and look up a promo for it It says "JET LI'S LAST FILM" or something to that effect
> *why must you lie Li why!!*



It's like in the rap scene, Jay-Z must have like 2 or 3 last albums 
anywau good news Jackie Chan + Jet Li = good stuff


----------



## boss_of_akatsuki_leader (Jun 16, 2007)

jet lee and jackie chan a must see movie 2 great chinese actors plus martial art masters this maybe the best martial arts movie ever in the whole history too bad bruce lee is dead this would be a excellet movie ith him


----------



## wiplok (Jun 16, 2007)

when are we going to see him do a dramatic role!!  

*Spoiler*: __ 



lmao


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 16, 2007)

Already bought the tickets for the premier


----------



## Kamina (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow, jackie and jet li in the same film? great!


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Jun 16, 2007)

Jet Li playing the Monkey King? Ownage part!


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 16, 2007)

indeed too bad Chan and Li can't fight each other tho


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 16, 2007)

Whoa! Chan and Li in the same film, this is definitely a must see.


----------



## Saito (Jun 16, 2007)

OMG they finally are in a movie together..I cant wait 
Its gonna be so awesome


----------



## Gene (Jun 16, 2007)

I thought Li already did his "last" movie. o_o


----------



## mister_napolean (Jun 16, 2007)

hmmm i think jet li is playing the monk jackie chan is playing the a drunken master


jet li, jackie chan and Liu Yifei


----------



## Slash_Z (Jun 16, 2007)

Fei Long said:


> Wow, Jet Li and Jackie Chan in the same movie?!
> 
> This movie is already made of win. lol



Hell yeah!


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Jun 16, 2007)

Eleven said:


> im sorry im not being negative or anything but how is Li and Chan going to be a movie to win..if one is pure kung fu and the other is pure his own stunts...i mean does jackie chan even know kung fu



Have you even seen any Jackie Chan movies other than the hollywood bullshit films he did in the 90's/early 2000's???

Watch some his old work before he became popular in America/Europe.


----------



## pavister (Jun 17, 2007)

Eleven said:


> im sorry im not being negative or anything but how is Li and Chan going to be a movie to win..if one is pure kung fu and the other is pure his own stunts...i mean does jackie chan even know kung fu





Eleven said:


> im sorry im not being negative or anything but how is Li and Chan going to be a movie to win..if one is pure kung fu and the other is pure his own stunts...i mean does jackie chan even know kung fu




jackie chan kicking ass/ aka rage jackie chan:
This I Promise You
This I Promise You
This I Promise You
This I Promise You

jackie chan old-style kung fu:
This I Promise You 
This I Promise You
This I Promise You

loveable jackie chan (still kicks ass):
This I Promise You
This I Promise You
This I Promise You


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 17, 2007)

lol@Eleven comment.  He must of been referring to Rush Hour and Shanghai Noon Jackie.  Watch Legend of the Drunken Master and that alone would change your mind.

Anyway Li + Chan in a movie = instant watch.  I would love to see Jaa and Li in a movie as well.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jun 17, 2007)

Eleven said:


> im sorry im not being negative or anything but how is Li and Chan going to be a movie to win..if one is pure kung fu and the other is pure his own stunts...*i mean does jackie chan even know kung fu*



Umm...what movies have you actually seen starring Jackie?


----------



## The Internet (Jun 17, 2007)

Eleven said:


> im sorry im not being negative or anything but how is Li and Chan going to be a movie to win..if one is pure kung fu and the other is pure his own stunts...i mean does jackie chan even know kung fu



Chan knows more martial arts than Li does.

watch more of chan's stuff besides fucking rush hour kkthx


srsly, knew this back in '06 though, it's OFN but it's awesome.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 17, 2007)

Spectre said:


> Chan knows more martial arts than Li does.
> 
> watch more of chan's stuff besides fucking rush hour kkthx
> 
> ...



Chan knows countless of styles but Li actually won competitions when he was younger.  Still Chan's Wushu (*spelling*?)  is unbeatable.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2007)

> im sorry im not being negative or anything but how is Li and Chan going to be a movie to win..if one is pure kung fu and the other is pure his own stunts...i mean does jackie chan even know kung fu



I don't think either of them know kung fu, I think their style is more dancing I am probably wrong though meh I guess I am wrong on the kungfu/martial arts part but Chan is more that capable. Anyway what Jet Li is capable of Jackie is too as they went to the same school if I remember correctly.


----------



## pavister (Jun 17, 2007)

Jio said:


> I don't think either of them know kung fu, I think their style is more dancing I am probably wrong though meh I guess I am wrong on the kungfu/martial arts part but Chan is more that capable. Anyway what Jet Li is capable of Jackie is too as they went to the same school if I remember correctly.



er no,

from wiki:


Jacki chan:
"prompting his father to send him back to Hong Kong, where he enrolled at the Peking Opera School run by Master Yu Jan Yuen.[2]

For the following decade, Chan would train rigorously, excelling at martial arts and acrobatics.[3] It was there that Chan joined a number of other students who would become members of the Seven Little Fortunes (the Opera school's best students)"




Jet Li:
"His mother [1] sent him to the Beijing Amateur Sports School at the age of eight. After three years of intensive training, Li won his first national championship for the Beijing Wushu Team. 

Jet Li participated in the sport of wushu in the non-sparring event."


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 17, 2007)

Both resumes look great.  Li won his first national championship at the age of 11, while Chan became one of the best students in Hong Kong.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2007)

pavister said:


> er no,
> 
> from wiki:
> 
> ...



Meh I always thought they went to the same school, I got my infomation mixed up.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 17, 2007)

Danm...
The pics looks cool....

Jet Li is a super fighter...!


----------



## tinlunlau (Jun 19, 2007)

none of you guys got it right.
"Fearless" was intended to be his epic movie based around the wushu philosophy that he grew up around.  some of his other wushu movies included the shaolin trilogy, born to defense and in some degree, Danny the dog.

he's still making movies but just action movies.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 19, 2007)

YES JET IS BACK!!!!


----------



## tinlunlau (Jun 20, 2007)

jackie better get back to hong kong films.  the more HK films he does, the more i get to work on them.  (i'm the official translator to the special features for his movies 2 years in a row.  you'll see english subbed commentary tracks and "making of" featurettes translated by me in films like "The Myth" and "Rob-B-Hood".)


but to be honest, i didn't participate in "Rob-B-Hood" as much as i did with "The Myth".  i was heavily involved with "The Myth".


----------



## SENTINEL (Jun 20, 2007)

Jet + Chan = The best Kung Fu movie ever made or to be made.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Jun 20, 2007)

tinlunlau said:


> jackie better get back to hong kong films.  the more HK films he does, the more i get to work on them.  (i'm the official translator to the special features for his movies 2 years in a row.  you'll see english subbed commentary tracks and "making of" featurettes translated by me in films like "The Myth" and "Rob-B-Hood".)
> 
> 
> but to be honest, i didn't participate in "Rob-B-Hood" as much as i did with "The Myth".  i was heavily involved with "The Myth".



Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 21, 2007)

that's gonna be very interesting. i like them both.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 21, 2007)

but I want to see them fight


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 21, 2007)

Glad to hear that he isn't finished. I really enjoy his movies.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jun 21, 2007)

I wanna see  tbh.

But yeah, The Forbidden Kingdom will certainly pwn.


----------



## Soul Vibe (Jun 21, 2007)

omfg a movie about Sun Wukong?!

I USED TO WATCH THAT MONKEY AS A KID!  omgicantwaitforthisimsofreakinexcitedrightnow

Jackie Chan and Jet Li in a movie. Omfg. Gtfo.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 21, 2007)

___________


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 21, 2007)

Plot summary from wiki said:
			
		

> The plot is currently unconfirmed but rumor has it that The Forbidden Kingdom is about a New York teenager who is obsessed with Hong Kong cinema and also classic Kung Fu movies. One day the Kid makes an extraordinary discovery in a Chinatown pawnshop: The legendary Ru Yi Bang staff of the Chinese sage and warrior, Sun Wukong the Monkey King. With the lost relic in hand, the teenager unexpectedly finds himself traveling back to ancient China to learn the true meaning of kung fu and then join a crew of warriors from martial arts lore on a dangerous quest to free the imprisoned Sun Wukong.



Sounds badass


----------



## Muk (Jun 21, 2007)

omgwtfbbq

this is something on my to watch list

i watched and read it as a childhood thingy

watched the live action chinese version and the cartoon version

now i get to have both jackie and li on the same cast for this story

just pure win!!!


----------



## Nisukeita (Jun 21, 2007)

typhoon72 said:


> YES JET IS BACK!!!!



He never went anywhere....

and he NEVER stated that he was done making movies, it was all a mistranslation on reporters part, and Hollywood ran with it and advertised Fearless as his "last" movie to sell more tickets....

Plus, your all forgetting about Jets new movie with Jason Stratham(The transporter Guy) which will be out before this new one....I'm more looking forward to that than this, this one looks kinda kiddie to me....


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 21, 2007)

It's a miracle.

I thought he said Jet Li's Invincible was his last film. >.>


----------



## Sean Connery (Jun 21, 2007)

him and Jay-Z have alot in common


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 22, 2007)

Yeah I heard about this quite a long time ago, but nothing seems to have materialized yet. Or is this officially confirmed now?

Jet and Jackie in one movie is epic.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 22, 2007)

Martial arts epic is the one that Jet Li is retiring from. Martial arts epic are wuxia kung-fu movies that involves complex politics or philosophies. Examples are Hero, Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon, Ashes of Time, etc.

Jet Li is still doing action movies. He has one coming up with Jason Stratam, and is due to be in the Mummy 3 as the villain.

With regards to the J&J Project, that's been in development for years. Since early 2000s.


----------



## tinlunlau (Jun 25, 2007)

ssj2yugi said:


> Pics or it didn't happen



what are you?  stupid?
didn't you read my post?  i said i translated the dvd bonus features for Jackie's recent movies.  what kind of pics do you expect?  an autograph?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 25, 2007)

I guess so I believe you tin


----------



## tinlunlau (Jun 27, 2007)

my work doesn't just end at Jackie Chan movies.
i get so many projects and get paid for so little of 'em.  still waiting for my money.  guess i made a choice by doing side jobs for Diskotek Media, a new company in America specializing in releasing cult flicks from Asia to the american public.  i got to re-translate "Ebola Syndrome" for them (which i heard is now delayed to July) and just got ordered to do "Chinese Torture Chamber".

another thing to point out is, one of the movies i worked on "A Chinese Tall Story" has music from Studio Ghibli's main maestro Joe Hisaishi.  if the movie doesn't work for you, the music will make you scream like a little japanese school girl.  he is THAT good.


----------



## kantami (Jun 27, 2007)

Jet and Jackie!!!! Whoop! I knew Jet Li was giong to come back! ^_~


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Jun 27, 2007)

Nisukeita said:


> He never went anywhere....
> 
> and he NEVER stated that he was done making movies, it was all a mistranslation on reporters part, and Hollywood ran with it and advertised Fearless as his "last" movie to sell more tickets....
> 
> Plus, your all forgetting about Jets new movie with Jason Stratham(The transporter Guy) which will be out before this new one....I'm more looking forward to that than this, this one looks kinda kiddie to me....



That explains many things now. Can't wait for this movie though I somehow have a bad feeling about it for some reason.


----------



## Crimson Lord (Jun 27, 2007)

Is it good and worthwhile to see? =3

I like jet lee and stuff....but i wonder... XD


----------



## tinhamodic (Jun 29, 2007)

Finally they are collaborating for a movie! This should be interesting!


----------



## JustPimpin (Jun 29, 2007)

oh man, this movie looks GREAT! but didn't he say that the last movie he made, was to be his last?


----------



## Nisukeita (Jul 1, 2007)

JustPimpin said:


> oh man, this movie looks GREAT! but didn't he say that the last movie he made, was to be his last?



Look 4 posts up.....at swordDancers quote 

Also, there is ANOTHER Li film coming out before this, its called Warlords and it looks to be epic!


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jul 1, 2007)

Can't wait to see this shit.


----------



## Heavenly (Jul 1, 2007)

Violent-nin said:


> Whoa! Chan and Li in the same film, this is definitely a must see.



definitely. anyone know when it's coming out?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jul 4, 2007)

JustPimpin said:


> oh man, this movie looks GREAT! but didn't he say that the last movie he made, was to be his last?



I keep getting this so would someone *please tell me * what the difference is between a * EPIC AND ACTION MOVIE*


----------



## Freiza (Jul 5, 2007)

i knew he couldnt stay away from the game for ever...and it was sooner than i thought......


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jul 5, 2007)

Jet Li probably didn't see the switching to drama plan going smoothly. There was some discussion earlier in the thread about Jackie Chan not knowing how to fight. He obviously knows what he's doing, even if he's probably not as formidable now he's past his fifties.

This should reaffirm that the guy has at least trained in martial arts (definitely not a high point in his career though, Police Story was more like it):

Link removed


----------



## UchihaVengance (Jul 6, 2007)

kewl, i wanna see


----------



## Nisukeita (Jul 6, 2007)

Cryogenic Blaze said:


> i knew he couldnt stay away from the game for ever...and it was sooner than i thought......



He never left the game...


NOT ONCE did he EVER say he was done making movies.....


It was a damn mistranslation that Hollywood took and blew out of proportion to sell more copies of Fearless....



			
				Shroomsday said:
			
		

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=6nNLBAgnulM



I prefer this one- "I got my 'cubes on but they look like sneakers"
"I got my 'cubes on but they look like sneakers"
"I got my 'cubes on but they look like sneakers"


----------



## avais100 (Jul 17, 2007)

Eleven said:


> im sorry im not being negative or anything but how is Li and Chan going to be a movie to win..if one is pure kung fu and the other is pure his own stunts...i mean does jackie chan even know kung fu




If youve seen some of chans older films e.g snake in eagles shadow and drunken master you can see he knows quite abit of kung fu


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jul 17, 2007)

LOL Chan is a good man


----------



## Gregasaurus Rex (Jul 17, 2007)

Should be a great film!


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 19, 2007)

Thats great news!Jet li couldn't resist being on the big screen
Nice news .Lets hope for the best.


----------



## tinlunlau (Jul 22, 2007)

I was at a live online chat with Jet Li at alivenotdead.com last weekend and translating his Chinese replies in real-time (it was no easy task because he said, at least, a paragraphs worth of stuff each time.).  the webmaster of Jet's official website was quite impressed that he said he'll try to hook me up with Megastar (the DVD distro company of the upcoming "Warlords" flick) and try to get them to hire me to take the task of translating the dvd special features for "The Warlords".  i really hope i get this gig.  then, i can proudly say that i've contributed for both Jackie Chan and Jet Li.  (i've only worked for Jackie Chan out of the two.)

Jet Li's official site (jetli.com) is also made by the same crew who made rotten tomatoes.com.


----------



## Nisukeita (Jul 28, 2007)

Warlords looks amazing, I cant wait to see it!


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 1, 2007)

Nisukeita said:


> Warlords looks amazing, I cant wait to see it!



oh hell yeah


----------



## Nisukeita (Aug 1, 2007)

New trailer for "Warlords"

Look closer

Cant wait!


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 1, 2008)

*The Forbidden Kingdom (2008)*





> Based on the Chinese legend of the monkey king, revolves around an American teenager who discovers the king's legendary stick weapon in a pawn shop. He is transported back in time to ancient China, where he joins a crew of warriors fighting to free the imprisoned king.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbbDoKntyiQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​
As cheesy as the plot may sound, this will probably be epic 

edits: Can a mod delete the other thread since the 503 error made me create this same thread already?..


----------



## YamiHikari (Jan 2, 2008)

Uh wow.  Jackie Chan and Jet Li?
That's win enough right there.


(Didn't Jackie Chan say he was done making movies?)


----------



## Ookii Kintama (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks awesome. The white kid seems a little out of place though..


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I originally saw the trailer to this movie when I went to see National Treasure 2.  Yeah this movie looks to be epic.  The white guy in the movie is played by Michael Angarano, as far as I know he was the main guy in the superhero movie Sky High.  Movie won't be in the theaters until around April so we gotta wait awhile. 



YamiHikari said:


> Uh wow.  Jackie Chan and Jet Li?
> That's win enough right there.
> 
> 
> (Didn't Jackie Chan say he was done making movies?)



I actually thought that it was Jet Li that said that.  I though it was said that Fearless was gonna be his last movie or something.  I'm also surprised that Jackie Chan and Jet Li are in a movie together, thought they had no plans on ever working together in a movie.


----------



## Sonam Gyatso (Jan 2, 2008)

The plot really does sound cheesy, but with those two actors in it ... well, the choice of whether or not I'm going to be seeing it has already been made for me.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 2, 2008)

FiveDarra said:


> Looks awesome. The white kid seems a little out of place though..



Yea, lots of people are saying that too  But hey, if Chan and Li will be teaching the kid how to fight, he might actually know a few moves then xD



Stallyns808 said:


> I actually thought that it was Jet Li that said that.  I though it was said that Fearless was gonna be his last movie or something.  I'm also surprised that Jackie Chan and Jet Li are in a movie together, thought they had no plans on ever working together in a movie.



Nah, Jet Li mentioned that Fearless would be his last "martial arts" film. He'll be working mostly in Hollywood doing action films instead.

Hell, he's even in the Mummy 3 movie >_>


----------



## Gene (Jan 2, 2008)

It sounded cool till I read about the American teenager. >.>

Might give it a watch if I hear good things.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 2, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> Hell, he's even in the Mummy 3 movie >_>



 Crap a Mummy 3?  They should've stopped at number 2 & The Scorpion King.

Edit: Just found some information on Mummy 3 and a few screen shots.  Movie actually seems like it might actually be good.


----------



## YamiHikari (Jan 2, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> I think I originally saw the trailer to this movie when I went to see National Treasure 2.  Yeah this movie looks to be epic.  The white guy in the movie is played by Michael Angarano, as far as I know he was the main guy in the superhero movie Sky High.  Movie won't be in the theaters until around April so we gotta wait awhile.
> 
> 
> I actually thought that it was Jet Li that said that.  I though it was said that Fearless was gonna be his last movie or something.  I'm also surprised that Jackie Chan and Jet Li are in a movie together, thought they It was a d no plans on ever working together in a movie.



That's what I meant. 

But yeah clearly it wasn't.  Perhaps it was a gimmick to get you to see his last movie... I guess if he's not doing Martial Arts, perhaps he could start doing comedies?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 2, 2008)

A download maybe.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jan 3, 2008)

The action sequences look beautiful, and it might be good to see Chan do a serious roll after doing straight up action comedy for so many years. Who knows, I'll probably go see it.


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 3, 2008)

hmmm like the others said it looks kinda cheesy, but because Jackie Chan and Jet Li are in it together I am interested.

Oh, and Jet Li said "Fearless" was his last Martial Arts "Epic".  Looks like he couldn't turn down those dollas


----------



## Ha-ri (Jan 3, 2008)

Robotkiller said:


> The action sequences look beautiful, and it might be good to see Chan do a serious roll after doing straight up action comedy for so many years. Who knows, I'll probably go see it.



You should watch the Myth and Rob-B-Hood. 



I've been waiting for this movie for so long and today of all days(been an awesome day) I come here and find the trailer and a poster image. It looks better than I imagined when I first heard of the movie. Defiantly going to go see this one.


----------



## colours (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks interesting


----------



## Muk (Jan 3, 2008)

woot finally the trailer is out!!! can't wait to see it

i loved the last line "We can kill each other when its over"

from what i can tell jackie chan is playing the drunk again.

this is going to be fun, cause whenever jackie chan plays the drunk its just awesome


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 4, 2008)

this is going to be the best film im ever going to see in my life!!!!


----------



## Amuro (Jan 4, 2008)

Yuen Woo-Ping + Jackie Chan + Jet Li = Fucking Epic 

Even the retarded Michael Angarano(white kid) can't take anything away from this.
I evision the first 15-20 minutes being boring then everything going into high gear


----------



## Slayz (Jan 4, 2008)

Cheesy plots and EXTREME fighting scnes make the movie world go round x)

I'll probably watch it in the cinema just for the heck of it (me no likes downloading films)


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 4, 2008)

Yaaay, I've been hyped for this movie ever since Summer. It is looking amazing. I'm always a fan of Chinese History.

Now all this movie is missing is Tony Jaa. xD


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 4, 2008)

Dude, a movie with both Jackie Chan and Jet Li........

Here's hopin they slug it out


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 4, 2008)

Now all that's left for them is those 2 to make an old-fashioned style HK film together.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jan 6, 2008)

THIS IS IT MY BROTHERS here is a clip from the movie
CLICK HERE FOR AWESOME


----------



## HedKandi (Jan 6, 2008)

i honestly cant wait- and for warlords too because takeshi kaneshiro is in it


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jan 6, 2008)

.............


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 6, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> Now all this movie is missing is Tony Jaa. xD



Unfortunately, Tony's not from the same culture as Chan and Li are


----------



## Slips (Jan 6, 2008)

Never thought I'd see the day when those 2 teamed up :amazed


----------



## Taffer (Jan 6, 2008)

Looking forward to this film. 

Monkey Magic


----------



## Kuya (Jan 12, 2008)

here's the trailer to the upcoming Jet Li and Jackie Chan movie coming out this year if none of y'all seen

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hE7ny2bfXF0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 12, 2008)

What a combo, shia,jet li, and jackie!!

Thread has allready been made. but thanks!


----------



## Memos (Jan 12, 2008)

that looks very meh.

i was waiting for jackie chan and jet li to work together, but this seems to shy away from what jackie chan is best at and more towards the usual jet li fare


----------



## Robotkiller (Jan 12, 2008)

Thread merged with older thread of same subject matter.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 12, 2008)

i tried to do that but had no mod powers


----------



## Memos (Jan 12, 2008)

i just realised after seeing the poster that this is the story of the monk sanzo that travelled to india and was accompanied by son wuku/goku, hmmmm, my interest is suddenly re-awakened, so does anyone know who jackie chan and jet li is playing?

there are three of them, the monkey king wuku
the kappa, (water spirit)
the pig, (dont know much about him)

i just hope that they give jackie chan the respect he deserves whether in screen time or importance in his role


----------



## tinlunlau (Jan 13, 2008)

i saw the warlords last month in the theatre when it premiered on dec 13th.
awesome movie and a must-see on the big screen!


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jan 13, 2008)

Cool...........


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jan 13, 2008)

in america they kept saying "hes done making Epic marital art movies" that looks epic


----------



## DesignCore (Jan 13, 2008)

makeoutparadise2 said:


> in america they kept saying "hes done making Epic marital art movies" that looks epic



No they quoted him wrong. Hes done making movies in the style of wu shue. Not his fault that they miss quoted him.



“But I feel guilty just giving that partial information about Wushu. I wanted to give more. Wushu is much more than that. Not just physical. Not just violence. You need to [have] honor. You need to have the ability. You need to understand the philosophy. You need to [have] responsibility. You need to become a nice person. Now you know how to use martial arts. For that point I talk about how this [Jet Li’s Fearless] is the last *Wushu* martial arts movie I will do. Everything I want to say, everything that I believe personally from learning martial arts over thirty years, I put [all] into this movie.”

“I will still be making movies,” grins the international superstar, “and they will still have some action in [them]. But action like any other movie, not specifically about martial arts. Cop beats up the mafia, that kind of fighting. But fighting is just physical contact, it is not martial arts. Two arms, two legs, fighting; it is part of the action story. It is just like a car chase in action films.”


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 15, 2008)

jet li is the kind of wats he gonna do next? person


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jan 15, 2008)

Sun Wukong is the man (or rather the monkey), and seeing two master actors/martial artists featured in a movie about him is fantastic. Let's resurrect Bruce Lee, guys. 

P.S: Jet Li is wicked fast. He and Bruce Lee could totally take Gai.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jan 16, 2008)

DesignCore said:


> No they quoted him wrong. Hes done making movies in the style of wu shue. Not his fault that they miss quoted him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait wait wait he does something other than Wushu


----------



## Jeff (Jan 16, 2008)

Wasn't Fearless his last Wushu epic, but Wushu is effectively a martial arts movie, so I'm not sure what is going on right now.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow, movie wasn't even on my radar. CHAN AND DRUNKEN FIST? That alone would make this movie own.


----------



## tinlunlau (Jan 17, 2008)

"The Warlords" is coming to DVD on February 4th.
I've been waiting to watch it again ever since I saw it in the theatre in Hong Kong.  I will definitely buy this on DVD! (i don't have that HD stuff yet and who knows when Megastar will release a blu-ray edition.)


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jan 23, 2008)

ALL JET LI DOES IS WU SHU What are you talking about DesignCore?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 25, 2008)

oh this is the monkey king movie, i guess it has some potential since it has both jakcie chan and jet li


----------



## Ico (Jan 27, 2008)

Can't wait, Jet Li is made of win.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 30, 2008)

hey its seem this thread needs to be merged, because there is already a thread for forbbiden kingdom which i think is the same movie


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Jan 30, 2008)

I've seen Warlords. It was pretty decent. 

That ending was as Shakespearean as a movie made in China can get.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Feb 2, 2008)

nto even the hamletish cure of the golden flower?


----------



## Iron Fist (Feb 2, 2008)

I can't wait for this, reports are saying the fight between Chan and Jet is epic.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 3, 2008)

It should be epic. It's the two big ones going at it. That's worth seeing th emovie a couple times right there.

Atleast it probably won't end up as bad as the Statham vs. Li fight in War. That was so terrible.


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2008)

plz dont make me remember that film WAR was so wack two of the best talents wasted


----------



## Acidblood7 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Forbidden Kingdom Teaser Trailer*



Here you go. Hopefully no one posted this yet, or my face will turn red.....with blooooooooooood.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Feb 4, 2008)

was war that bad?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 4, 2008)

Yes, it *was*.


----------



## tinlunlau (Feb 7, 2008)

makeoutparadise2 said:


> ALL JET LI DOES IS WU SHU What are you talking about DesignCore?



DesignCore knows what he's talking about.
Jet Li does actually know how to act aside from the whole wushu thing.  Watch "The Warlords".  That's your good example right there!  By the way, it's out on DVD now.  Came out this week.


----------



## tinlunlau (Feb 7, 2008)

Iron Fist said:


> I can't wait for this, reports are saying the fight between Chan and Jet is epic.



Well, Jackie Chan reportedly told viewers not to expect much.  He's making sound like it'll suck.  Jet Li is also hinting a similar comment.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 9, 2008)

Another new trailer 
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=xZfGZzFkWwQ[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: _I'm lovin' these character posters_


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 9, 2008)

I'd pay big money for either a Jackie Chan or Jet Li poster.

Which makes me think, can you buy them?


----------



## Muk (Feb 9, 2008)

hte new trailer is awesome


----------



## Vault (Feb 9, 2008)

THIS IS GONNA BE SOO AWESOME  I MISS WATCHING TRUE HONG KONG MARTIAL ARTS MOVIES I HOPE IT DOESNT DISAPPOINT BUT I DOUBT MY FAV ACTORS ARE IN IT


----------



## Muk (Feb 9, 2008)

is this done by hong kong or hollywood? it has a hollywood feel to it

anyone got any details on whos directing and whos producer and what not?


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 9, 2008)

Looks good from what I've seen so far.

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Vault (Feb 9, 2008)

JACKIE AND LI TOGETHER U CANT GO WRONG


----------



## Muk (Feb 9, 2008)

lol i loved how jackie chan said "hey he's my student"

can't steal jackies student


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 9, 2008)

Muk said:


> is this done by hong kong or hollywood? it has a hollywood feel to it
> 
> anyone got any details on whos directing and whos producer and what not?



Rob Minkoff is directing. Most of the information you want to know about the movie can either be found at IMDB or Wiki.

IMDB Link: 

Wiki Link:


----------



## Denji (Feb 9, 2008)

Just saw the trailer.

This should be good.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 9, 2008)

well jet li only said that he will not longer do kun fu epics aka Hero and the other ones


----------



## Vault (Feb 9, 2008)

makeoutparadise2 said:


> was war that bad?



it was shambolic, WAR they wasted JET LI and JASON'S talents


----------



## crono220 (Feb 10, 2008)

Jet Li v.s. Jackie Chan...sorts.... I've waited years  gonna be epic....


----------



## tinlunlau (Feb 10, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> well jet li only said that he will not longer do kun fu epics aka Hero and the other ones



that's not what he meant.
he was referring to the fact it's the last movie about wushu philosophy a la "Shaolin" trilogy because he has fully expressed what he wants to tell viewers with "Fearless".  

btw, "The Warlords" is out on DVD now.  This is a must-buy DVD.  The surround sound sounds fantastic in 5.1!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 10, 2008)

I'll wait for an English release, hopefully there'll be one.


----------



## tinlunlau (Feb 11, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> I'll wait for an English release, hopefully there'll be one.



what's the point?
american dvd won't be as good as the hong kong release.

packaging and disc contents won't be as good in the american release.
and i seriously doubt that the american dvd will include the DTS track.


----------



## Bresakar (Feb 11, 2008)

That's so unbelivable awesome, Jet Li adn Jackie Chan. Also the film's slightly based on Journey to West, absolute classic.

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 11, 2008)

tinlunlau said:


> what's the point?
> american dvd won't be as good as the hong kong release.
> 
> packaging and disc contents won't be as good in the american release.
> and i seriously doubt that the american dvd will include the DTS track.



Unless it has subs, then I have all the reason to wait.


----------



## Denji (Feb 11, 2008)

Bresakar said:


> That's so unbelivable awesome, Jet Li adn Jackie Chan. Also the film's slightly based on Journey to West, absolute classic.
> 
> Can't wait to see it.



Same here!


----------



## Slayz (Feb 11, 2008)

Orgasmic trailers 

The win seems strong in this movie


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 15, 2008)

Berserk 294 by E-G 

Official website woo!


----------



## Jimin (Mar 16, 2008)

Well, the American movies jet Li have made are all too similar. Just tons of wire-fu and the plot lines are always the same. And the ending fights are nearly clones of each other.


----------



## ~L~ (Mar 17, 2008)

Bresakar said:


> That's so unbelivable awesome, Jet Li adn Jackie Chan. Also the film's slightly based on Journey to West, absolute classic.
> 
> Can't wait to see it.


what's funny is, the monk in the original Journey to the West doesn't know any martial arts  WHen i found out Jet Li was playing the monk i was like what, he's not going to be doing martial arts? 

i'm a bit surprised that this movie is in english actually when i saw the trailer, and there is this out of place white boy in it  No offense.


----------



## eyeson (Mar 17, 2008)

The more I watch it the more I feel it feels like an live action anime or something!  I still want to see it!!  Looks awsome!!


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 19, 2008)

~L~ said:


> what's funny is, the monk in the original Journey to the West doesn't know any martial arts  WHen i found out Jet Li was playing the monk i was like what, he's not going to be doing martial arts?
> 
> i'm a bit surprised that this movie is in english actually when i saw the trailer, and there is this out of place white boy in it  No offense.



mao it soo true


----------



## benstevens19 (Mar 21, 2008)

great movies


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 22, 2008)

A scene from the movie 
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=7ajIIitXY-0[/YOUTUBE]
Poor kid...he's not used to this type of training


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 23, 2008)

Good god, there are so many reasons that I want to watch this movie. . .


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Mar 24, 2008)

Intro looks good, and it's coming out next month.

This is definitely on my to-watch list. I can't get over that Jet Li and Jackie Chan are starring in this.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 24, 2008)

The 18th isn't too far off.

I even bought two posters from the movie to show my love and hype for this.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 24, 2008)

well i saw the commercial it looked awesome


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 24, 2008)

Yea, I saw the trailer a few minutes ago. That shit looks like it's going to be awesome!


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 24, 2008)

I can't wait to see this one.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 24, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> I even bought two posters from the movie to show my love and hype for this.



lol, lucky you. Most of us can only just stare at them from our computers 

Unfortunately, this is going to be pg-13. With Jackie in it, he'll want kids to be able to see it too. Though I've seen parents that took kids to Rated R films..oh well


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 13, 2008)

^Yeah, they were worth it, total price was less than $17. =D I wouldn't mind a Kung Fu Dunk poster in my room either.

And the movie is only 5 days away. Damn I can't wait. But I'll have to wait till Sunday. My dad wanted me to watch it with him and my little bro and sis. And he won't be home till Sunday since he's in Mexico right now. O_O

Hopefully you guys will see it sooner than me, that two day wait is gonna kill me in the inside.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Apr 14, 2008)

A part of me wants to watch this because theres this white haired lady in it, who's freakin fierce. 

But there's the part of me going "DON'T TO IT!!!"


----------



## hcheng02 (Apr 14, 2008)

Holy shit, Jet Li and Jackie Chan in the same martial arts movie thats choreographed by Yuen Woo Ping? Fuck, thats epic win.


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 14, 2008)

I still like the older Jackie Chan Films, including the ones he did with Samo Hung


----------



## Incubus (Apr 14, 2008)

wth is the kid from Shy High doing in this movie!!!


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 14, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> ^Yeah, they were worth it, total price was less than $17. =D I wouldn't mind a Kung Fu Dunk poster in my room either.
> 
> And the movie is only 5 days away. Damn I can't wait. But I'll have to wait till Sunday. My dad wanted me to watch it with him and my little bro and sis. And he won't be home till Sunday since he's in Mexico right now. O_O
> 
> Hopefully you guys will see it sooner than me, that two day wait is gonna kill me in the inside.



Damn, that is worth to buy the posters 

Lol, ahh that sucks xD Well, at least you won't have to worry about beating others for tickets too much 



Incubus said:


> wth is the kid from Shy High doing in this movie!!!



He shouldn't be that much of a nuisance since Jet and Jackie has "purified" him in this movie


----------



## Bender (Apr 14, 2008)

LOL What  they couldn't get Shia Lebouf? ^


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 14, 2008)

lol hellyah
imma watch this movie ^^


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 15, 2008)

Anyone notice that in the TV ads, they're seriously downplaying the "Kung Fu fanatic picks up a mystical relic and is magically whisked away to ancient China".
In fact you really wouldn't even know that this film deals with a modern white teenager who learns to become a hero through the help of Chinese warriors through those TV ads.
That's most likely a good thing.


----------



## RodMack (Apr 15, 2008)

If only Jet Li and Jackie Chan made a movie together back when they were younger.... Oh well, this movie should be good, though seeing a white guy in the commercial made me go "WTH?" xD


----------



## Vasp (Apr 16, 2008)

All the commercials for this movie I've seen so far haven't even mentioned the kid who finds the Goku Pole. They've all really pushed the "Jet Li and Jackie Chan" factor, and don't even explain what the story is, just that those two are in it, lol.

It's gonna be a wicked movie never the less. So stoked for it


----------



## Draffut (Apr 16, 2008)

Just saw the lengthy trailer at the movies tuday.  Not a fan of the rediculous hair they have on Jackie, but this looks like it will be pretty good.  Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2008)

So both say they'll never do this type of a movie again, and now they're in one together?

Bullshit, I say. 

I'll still watch it because it looks awesome though.


----------



## westway50 (Apr 17, 2008)

they probably didnt include the white kid because no1 is going to watch it for the white kid. its all about chan and li. i kind of wish the kid wasnt there and it was just the three of them fighting.


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 18, 2008)

Saw it 3 hours ago. It was very entertaining. The White Witch is fucking hot and bad ass.

Fight scenes were great and the scenery was beautiful. White kid was annoying though.


----------



## Bender (Apr 18, 2008)

^ I agree White witch was super fucking sexy


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 18, 2008)

^I knew I wasn't the only one that thought she was hot seeing her in the trailer. Everyone said she was ugly around here. =/

They'd rather have the other girl instead. I would like both though. ^-^


----------



## Bender (Apr 19, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> ^I knew I wasn't the only one that thought she was hot seeing her in the trailer. Everyone said she was ugly around here. =/
> 
> They'd rather have the other girl instead. I would like both though. ^-^



The girl that Jason liekd reminded me of that chick that got fucked just to make his girl jealous and she tries to avenge him. 

In other words that's  plus plus from me 

With every minute of her scene I wanted to fuck that purple haired chick


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 19, 2008)

went to the theatre today to see this , got there at 720ish, the thing started at 7 and then 10, so we left, is this worth the 20 min bus ride to go tomorrow, by the way this was a big time theatre


----------



## westway50 (Apr 19, 2008)

i envy you people that have seen it. im at college right now and its like an isolated town. i went to the next town over and they dun have it yet.... RARW


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 19, 2008)

I went ahead and saw this movie with my Aunt, Lil Sis and Bro. Instead of waiting for my Dad to come ahead at like midnight tomorrow and waiting evne longer to see it. -_-

Epic movie, loved pretty much all of it. Hopp is the man. xD


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 19, 2008)

^lol! Hope your dad won't get mad 

yea, it was worth seeing this movie. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Jet didn't get to fight much as the silent monk  Him being the Monkey King was alright. I rather seeing Jet use fists more than a pole 




The best fight scene in this imo was Jackie sparring with Jet  Too bad they didn't get to "kill each other" at the end


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 19, 2008)

Laughed hardest when they were hitting the white guy during training while arguing how he should be taught.

I was glad to see the white guy wasn't some all powerful kung fu master that surpassed everyone else at the end. He basically only fought well against fodder.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 19, 2008)

Having just came back from the movie. . . damn.

Loved it.

If I want to be a real nitpick and criticize its small points, I can. But fuck it.

Watch the movie.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 19, 2008)

lol Imma go with my friends to watch it right now ^^


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 19, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> ^lol! Hope your dad won't get mad



Damn, I didn't think about that part. I wouldn't mind watching it a second time though. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I sure as hell didn't expect the Silent Monk was just a piece of the Monkey King, quite a surprise. But damn does the Monkey King fucking own.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 19, 2008)

cool ill go see, the white hair chick looks fine


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 19, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> Damn, I didn't think about that part. I wouldn't mind watching it a second time though.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Lol, yea..it wouldn't hurt to watch it again 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yep, it was totally unexpected of the monk being a part of the Monkey King. There was a hint like Jet failing to return the staff back which the Witch mentioned. Though if you looked at the Monkey King's face closely, it resembled Jet's face alot xD






Kira Uzumaki said:


> cool ill go see, the white hair chick looks fine



Heh, almost everyone says that after watching the movie


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 19, 2008)

^
*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, Jet playing both roles should be a hint. I thought they just couldn't find another suitable actor, Donnie Yen or someone else could pull off the Monkey King I think.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 19, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> Heh, almost everyone says that after watching the movie



i didnt need to see the movie to know that much


----------



## Draffut (Apr 19, 2008)

Well, just got back from this movie.  My few thoughts:

Frankly, the first 30-40 minutes sucked.  I was sitting there completely bored until Jet Li showed up and had his big fight with Jackie.  This was the point the whole movie did a 180, and I was entralled, on the edge of my seat the whole time afterwards.


*Spoiler*: __ 



From the first time I saw the Monkey King, I went "that looks just like Jet Li..." But they managed to keep the monks identity well concelled despite this, even though they through in MANY hints of it.  I.E. Peeing on Jackie




Also, as others have mentioned, the witch is probobly one of the most beautiful people I have ever seen in my life.  Despite the actress's hilarious name, Li Bingbing, I was stunned everytime she came on screen.  Also, she had a whip... 

I thought she could fly, what happened at the end made no sense.  Also, what was this "Child of Wolves" crap, she had nothing to do with them.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also, very end was kinda corny, but I guessed I didn't expect them to let the love story just die.  Though I said "Are you fucking serious" when she just popped back up.




All in all, good movie.  I expected alittle more from 2 of my favorite actors, and one of the hottest woman on earth, but what can you do.  7.5/10


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 19, 2008)

The movie was ok, I expected more. The movie would of been alot better if they just adapted the book Journey to the west instead of adding that teenage kid, who really served no real purpose at all.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Apr 20, 2008)

I just got back from the movie and I have to agree with everyone that that white hair chick is smokin' hot.  Same goes for that chick who played Sparrow.  I enjoyed the movie, I didn't mind the white kid in the movie, in fact I thought he did a damn good job.  The only thing I was disappointed with was the lack of bloopers in the credits.  Jackie Chan is in the movie, I want my bloopers!


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 20, 2008)

I lawl'd when Jet pissed on Jackie' face.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 20, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> I lawl'd when Jet pissed on Jackie' face.



lol thats the most funny part ^^
and ya Jet played both role Silent Monk and Monkey King


----------



## raiga7 (Apr 20, 2008)

didn't like the movie the lil american boy ruined it although the witch girl was gorgeous and the monkey king was killer


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 20, 2008)

I haven't seen Jet acted like this in over a decade. Since The Legend of Fong Sai-Yuk, back in '93.

Damn, was it refreshing.


----------



## Miss Musouka (Apr 20, 2008)

makeoutparadise2 said:


> *You think Jet Li is over with making movies after Fearless? *
> Think again!!!!



oh i was soo excited to see he wasnt done! I love my jeti!! 
i cant wait to see this movie!! jackie and jeti!! <3 my two favorite actors!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 20, 2008)

He's done with martial arts EPICs, movies about martial arts + its philosophy.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 20, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> The only thing I was disappointed with was the lack of bloopers in the credits.  Jackie Chan is in the movie, I want my bloopers!



oh, yea..they totally should've done that. 

Though Jet peeing on Jackie pretty much covered the bloopers


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 20, 2008)

I saw this movie yesterday...

It was meh....

The fighting was off the fucking wall, loved it!


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 21, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=VCksHhfFisI[/YOUTUBE]

I love how Jackie talks in these shows


----------



## Memos (Apr 21, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=VCksHhfFisI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I love how Jackie talks in these shows



LOL at Jet Li at the end.


----------



## Saruto (Apr 21, 2008)

WHITE GUY IN MAH JOURNEY TO THE WEST!?!?

Seriously, what is that about?


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 21, 2008)

Draffut said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Also, *very end was kinda corny*, but I guessed I didn't expect them to let the love story just die.  Though I said "Are you fucking serious" when she just popped back up.



Yes it was. I was actually pulling for the bully at that point.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 21, 2008)

^Why would you pull for that racist killer? He deserves to die a long with his annoying accent.


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 22, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> ^Why would you pull for that racist killer? He deserves to die a long with his annoying accent.



Because I found the main kid to be more annoying. Hell, if both were killed off I would've been crying in joy ... in joy I tells ya' 

Speaking of that entire scene. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Shouldn't the main kid be lying on his back, not on his stomach, when he came to?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 24, 2008)

This movie deserves a re-watch after seeing it in the big screen.

Seriously, those kung-fu scenes are just so awesome. Heck, I don't even give a damn about the plot which was rather predictable and formulaic, but when you see Jackie Chan and Jet Li going at each other for God-knows-how-many minutes - nothing more that I can ask for.


----------



## maximilyan (Apr 24, 2008)

The money dragged him right back in.. anyway whens it coming out? i havnt seen any of his recent movies.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 24, 2008)

It's already out. =D


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 24, 2008)

dspr8_rugged said:


> This movie deserves a re-watch after seeing it in the big screen.
> 
> Seriously, those kung-fu scenes are just so awesome. Heck, I don't even give a damn about the plot which was rather predictable and formulaic, but when you see Jackie Chan and Jet Li going at each other for God-knows-how-many minutes - nothing more that I can ask for.



Definitely. Hell, I can't wait for the DVD to be released already


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 24, 2008)

Deleted scenes!


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Apr 24, 2008)

I heard it’s not coming out in Australia

That makes me want to commit suicide tbh


----------



## westway50 (Apr 25, 2008)

Musixx said:


> I heard it?s not coming out in Australia
> 
> That makes me want to commit suicide tbh



even though i live in america, that news makes me want to commit suicide


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 26, 2008)

those fight seens were amazing 

i see why it made so much opening night


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 26, 2008)

Wuxia on the big screens! The movie is better than I guessed. It kinda reminds me of the wuxia tv shows in Hong Kong.

And Liu Yifei is damn hot in the movie.


----------



## ez (Apr 26, 2008)

The movie was pretty average overall, but the fight scenes were fantastic. The first long fight between Jackie Chan's character and Jet Li's was beyond awesome. I loved the visuals, as well.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 27, 2008)

Crimson King said:


> And Liu Yifei is damn hot in the movie.



Honestly, I was to busy oggling Li Bingbing to notice.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 27, 2008)

Draffut said:


> Honestly, I was to busy oggling Li Bingbing to notice.


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 27, 2008)

I'll still go with Li Bingbing.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 27, 2008)

Li Bingbing makes my heart singsing :WOW


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 27, 2008)

Crimson King said:


>


i think i'm in wuv


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 27, 2008)

I have been praying for over ten fucking years for these two to appear in the same movie.

I must see this movie.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 27, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> I'll still go with Li Bingbing.



Less "competition"


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 28, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Li Bingbing makes my heart singsing :WOW



I wanted to Bingbing her with my dingding 

This is only the 2nd film I've seen with her in it. The other being in Silver Hawk with Michelle Yeoh. Hopefully she'll do more movies on this side of the pond.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 28, 2008)

Crimson King said:


>



I seriously though you put up Bingbing wallpaper.  I am quite dissapointed.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 28, 2008)

I love this movie, I saw it last weekend at the show and I have to see it again soon, I'll definatly get the DVD when it comes out. It was also nostalgic because I used to watch those Hong-Kong kung-fu movies as a kid, I remember the monkey king and all. The fighting scenes were awesome, and whoever didn't realize that Jet-Li was the monkey king's hair shadow clone, come over here so I can slap you.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 28, 2008)

Draffut said:


> I seriously though you put up Bingbing wallpaper.  I am quite dissapointed.



Here you go:



-1 competition


----------



## Masurao (Apr 29, 2008)

Damn..I haven't gotten chance to see this movie yet. It looks prety good.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 29, 2008)

I think this is Jackie's last film. Still a good movie though.


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 29, 2008)

rawrawraw said:


> I think this is Jackie's last film. Still a good movie though.



He's in talks to do another film with Chris Tucker. Nothing related to the Rush Hour franchise.


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 29, 2008)

rawrawraw said:


> I think this is Jackie's last film. Still a good movie though.


they all say that


----------



## Sugar&Spice (Apr 29, 2008)

I saw it on Friday and it was


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 29, 2008)

I hope Jackie can pull out a couple more movies in a couple years before he officially retires. ;_;


----------



## neko-sennin (May 6, 2008)

I don't know if I would call it a "great" movie, but it was a fun one, at any rate. Both excellent and original fight choreography, and they even worked stuff in from one of my favorite Eastern legends, to say nothing of well-timed comic relief.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 6, 2008)

KamiKazi said:


> they all say that



what was the name of the martial arts star that kept saying he was gonna retire, but kept on pulling a Jay-Z move and still was making movies


----------



## Mew♥ (May 6, 2008)

I loved this movie so much. Had some of everything in it. Can't wait till it comes out on DVD.


----------



## makeoutparadise (May 19, 2008)

it was good


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 2, 2008)

saw it, liked it


----------



## Felix (Jun 11, 2008)

I laughed a lot on the cinema in the first scene with the Monkey King
Seriously, it was so bad
The rest of the movie was great though. Loved it


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 11, 2008)

They moneky king thing in the beginning was abit meh...the rest was good tho... ithink the beginning was just a throwback to the old school movies that are constantly referenced


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 12, 2008)

I saw it opening night and I loved the whole movie.  The fights were great, it had good humor, a fun story.  It reminded me of a lot of the movies I used to watch as a kid in the 80s but with better production values and special effects, I miss movies like that.

Plus I love the story of the monkey king, probably my favorite asian story.  

Jet Li and Jackie Chan were really good together, they should work together again.  And Li Bing Bing was incredibly hot as the white haired witch.

I downloaded it a little while back and I've watched it many times since.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 12, 2008)

rawrawraw said:


> I think this is Jackie's last film. Still a good movie though.



god his body is soooo messed up his back is really bad

but thats movie fu for you


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 13, 2008)

It's not his last film.


----------

